# Amenorrhea for OB ultrasound



## yt (Oct 9, 2008)

Can a physician use amenorrhea (secondary) as the indication for doing an OB ultrasound if this is already a confirmed pregnancy?


----------



## dmaec (Oct 9, 2008)

why would he want to?  the pregnancy code will cover it...???  I guess he could (sort of redundant though), pretty much a "given" that a person would have "amenorrhea" if she's pregnant (yes I know some do continue to have menstruation throughout the pregnancy, not normally)... 
I don't see why it would be needed, doesn't seem necessary 
but,
I don't see what it would hurt either.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 31, 2008)

I would not use it.  If the patient is already confimed pregnant than you would need to use a pregnancy code for the reason to perform an OB ultra sound.


----------

